# Testosterone levels



## nicole2009 (Apr 26, 2011)

So a few months ago my husband had his testosterone levels checked and the doctor said they were normal. After reading many peoples post on here I decided to have my husband call and get the exact number because we didn't receive that the first time. It is 296! She said that is very low normal and is low for a 28 year old male. Well now our insurance is screwed up and it may take months to fix because of lost paper work at my husbands work. Is there are way to raise it any other ways? He does smoke and he use to be 30 lbs over weight. He still wants to lose 5 lbs.


----------



## ViperStorm (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm no expert but have tried to do some reading in this area. My t score is slightly higher than that but I'm at age 50. I'm under the impression that testosterone shots are fairly successful but results may vary. There are a bunch of of 'natural' remedies in this area. I haven't read anything that is making me jump up and try it. A few sources I have checked into seem to indicate that exercise and sex will help lift the T as well. Was the test done before he lost weight? He may have better numbers now. Maybe not huge weight tends to create a vicious cycle with T.

You mention weight loss but are there other things that seem to be bothering him? For myself, it is about overall energy. But if he feels like he is really suffering from lack of energy, libido issues , lean muscle, etc. than I would suggest to keep on looking and explore your options.

Overall, I would suspect some people in here have a lot more experience and knowledge than myself. Hopefully they will have some answers.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nicole2009 said:


> So a few months ago my husband had his testosterone levels checked and the doctor said they were normal. After reading many peoples post on here I decided to have my husband call and get the exact number because we didn't receive that the first time. It is 296! She said that is very low normal and is low for a 28 year old male. Well now our insurance is screwed up and it may take months to fix because of lost paper work at my husbands work. Is there are way to raise it any other ways? He does smoke and he use to be 30 lbs over weight. He still wants to lose 5 lbs.


Those levels are EXTRMELY LOW *for his age*. Obviously he was having symptoms for you to get him tested. 

MY husband was 45 yrs old & 9 sepearte morning tests gave ranges of mostly high 300's -with one reading at 503 being the highest and his Encronologist told us that for age 45, generally normal is 500-600 range! This comment played on my mind for months, had me so worried about this health, then I started reading books on Test and learned SOME MEN just have lower numbers most of their lives and live generally pretty well. My husband has never been a Ball of energy or very aggressive anyway. He was a bit stressed at work during that time too, so maybe they even went up a bit. I am not worried anymore. 

Although I don't feel my huband needed treatment, his levels being normal for HIM, other men I have talked too online have had Therapy for numbers even higher than his. 

Your husband needs a definite second oponion .

What are his symptoms ?


Here is a thread with much useful information : 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/19213-dealing-low-testosterone-hypogonadism.html


Here is a list of *Natural* things to do to raise his Test :

How to Increase Testosterone Levels Naturally


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Just sayin what I do ...

I lift heavy weights. I do heavy powerlifting Squats weekly. I do other powerlifting movements during the week like Deadlifts and Pendlay Rows, Military Presses, Power Cleans and Bench Presses.
These exercises cause the male body to produce hormones.

There is no doubt that my T levels rise significantly for the following days after Squats. My libido goes through the roof.

Zinc is also know to help with low T if the his zinc is low. 

Eating a good diet is essential. Broccoli is important.

Some men over the age of 35 benefit from taking DHEA.

So you are doing right by going through a doctor for sure. But you should also further research how to naturally increase his T levels.

Yes. Frequent sex is important.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Those levels are EXTRMELY LOW *for his age*. Obviously he was having symptoms for you to get him tested.
> 
> MY husband was 45 yrs old & 9 sepearte morning tests gave ranges of mostly high 300's -with one reading at 503 being the highest and his Encronologist told us that for age 45, generally normal is 500-600 range! This comment played on my mind for months, had me so worried about this health, then I started reading books on Test and learned SOME MEN just have lower numbers most of their lives and live generally pretty well. My husband has never been a Ball of energy or very aggressive anyway. He was a bit stressed at work during that time too, so maybe they even went up a bit. I am not worried anymore.
> 
> ...


Nice post. I forgot. yes stress is a killer.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Diet, exercise, sleep.

Very easy to underestimate and abuse.


----------



## ViperStorm (Jul 11, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Diet, exercise, sleep.
> 
> Very easy to underestimate and abuse.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## nicole2009 (Apr 26, 2011)

His other symptoms? He acts like he one of those old men that are always grouchy! No but seriously, he has no sex drive, no energy, and irritable. I don't know if that is a symptom of low T or not but he is a different person then he use to. He use to have a high sex drive and aggressive. Now not at all.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

nicole2009 said:


> His other symptoms? He acts like he one of those old men that are always grouchy! No but seriously, he has no sex drive, no energy, and irritable. I don't know if that is a symptom of low T or not but he is a different person then he use to. He use to have a high sex drive and aggressive. Now not at all.


Very well could be.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Phthalates, low protein, high fat, Tylenol, BPAs, metallic toxicity, other toxins e.g. solvents, organic solvents, unspecified drug interactions, caffeine, tobacco, weed, all seem to have some kind of anecdotal 'information' around them vis a vis lowered T count. There's not any real science around it though.

296 for a 28 year old man who is otherwise normally healthy, not morbidly obese, not on high dosage corticosteroids or immunosuppressant drugs, not undergoing chemotherapy, not HIV+, does not have an un-descended testicle or any other genetic hormonal abnormality like Kleinfelter syndrome or inherited endocrine anomalies and has two outwardly normal testes, is VERY LOW. I'm in my early 50's and 250 was sufficiently low to require Androgel. It took a year to push it into the normal range of ~600 for my age and other factors. 

And for what it's worth, testosterone is for more than erections and virility. Very low numbers are leading indicators for poor bone health and cognitive functioning for example.


----------



## nicole2009 (Apr 26, 2011)

He is otherwise healthy. He weighs 180lbs and wants to get down to 175. He does smoke. He never drinks, has never done drugs, and takes no medicine. He wont even take something when he is sick most of the time. Sex is good, when we have it. The problem is it is not very often.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

nicole2009 said:


> He is otherwise healthy. He weighs 180lbs and wants to get down to 175. He does smoke. He never drinks, has never done drugs, and takes no medicine. He wont even take something when he is sick most of the time. Sex is good, when we have it. The problem is it is not very often.


I have a bias for lifting heavy weights. It works for me. Cardio is all well and good. BUT, again male hormones are released in good quantity when men lift heavy weights in the big movements. It makes one feel good aboutbthemselves and can increase ones confidence. Women like confidence. Right?

Has he tried this?


----------



## nicole2009 (Apr 26, 2011)

No he hasn't lifted much weights but he is willing to do anything to help. I will talk to him about everything you guys have mentioned.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

nicole2009 said:


> No he hasn't lifted much weights but he is willing to do anything to help. I will talk to him about everything you guys have mentioned.


The links that SimplyA posted have some very good info.
He really has nothing lose by trying this out. It is all healthy anyway. At best it will raise his T to a point where you guys just might really enjoy.


----------

